# Reputation points?



## bace (Sep 20, 2005)

What's that ish?

Is that what that green thing is?

And how do I get them? Is that when people are all like "Yo I love you guy, you're the man?"

Cause if so, I'd just like to point out, that SOMEONE....likes me....

<<<<<


----------



## Meysha (Sep 20, 2005)

Yep rep points are shown by that little green (or red) square under your post count.
hehehe apparently you're an "unknown quantity at this point". You can see your latest rep points by going into your User CP.

People sometimes give out rep points if they feel like it, and if they remember by clicking on the little scale symbol under your avatar and other info next to each post. They can give out negative (red) or positive (green). But some people who haven't been here long enough or for some other reasons can't give out rep points, but they still show up in your list - but just as grey squares.


----------



## Unimaxium (Sep 20, 2005)

I've been noticing... Amanda and LittleMan have really negative rep. point scores, but for some reason Bace is in the green. I would have thought Bace would be the kind of person Chase would have given like -1000000 rep points for fun by now (à la Amanda). Maybe some day...  ;-)


----------



## Corry (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah...I've gotten two rep thingies from newbies that I helped lately, but it didn't add to my points at all.


----------



## Meysha (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah I know corry, it sucks.... I reckon I've had more grey ones than green ones. And I even got a red one once for saying that I worked in a chocolate shop. :-( just coz you're jealous. :greenpbl:  

*ssshhh don't tell vonnagy I posted that smilie.... I think I'm on probation at the moment*


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 20, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> I've been noticing... Amanda and LittleMan have really negative rep. point scores, but for some reason Bace is in the green. I would have thought Bace would be the kind of person Chase would have given like -1000000 rep points for fun by now (à la Amanda). Maybe some day...  ;-)



:lmao: I know...I was thinking the same thing...here Bace is just moments away from being banned and he has a postive rep?????????? :lmao: It's ok though...at one time all those bad boys were green but that lasted about 20 mins max I think...then some clever admin realized that if I spread that rep around a bit it would be reputation chaos :lmao: 

Maybe it's got something to do cuz Bace rhymes with Chase? Nah...


----------



## Meysha (Sep 20, 2005)

Maybe Bace is Chase????

:shock:   Eeeeeeek!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 20, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Maybe Bace is Chase????
> 
> :shock:   Eeeeeeek!!!!!!!!



I don't think we're supposed to tell...

What if Chase is really all the mods and admins...maybe he has internet multiple personality disorder...


----------



## Meysha (Sep 20, 2005)

> What if Chase is really all the mods and admins


ahhhh It's all starting to make sense now...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 20, 2005)

So Chase is pregnant, engaged, married, has a boyfriend named Eric, a couple of cute sons, and lives all over the world while still managing 4 forums...or is that 3 forums?


----------



## Corry (Sep 20, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> So Chase is pregnant, engaged, married, has a boyfriend named Eric, a couple of cute sons, and lives all over the world while still managing 4 forums...or is that 3 forums?


----------



## Meysha (Sep 20, 2005)

I think it's only 3, if it were 4 then he wouldn't be able to manage it all. hehehe.

Chase congratulations on the baby!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 20, 2005)

Yep congrats Chase...do you think it will be twins? :lmao:


----------



## Meysha (Sep 20, 2005)

oh oh oh!! If it's a girl, can you call her Vicky!!!????  *jumping up and down with excitement!*


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> What's that ish?
> 
> Is that what that green thing is?
> 
> ...


 Don't look at me. I didn't do it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Sep 20, 2005)

Sweet! If Chase is really me then he's got the big belly, heartburn and baby kicking him in the ribs and bouncing on his bladder. I feel so much better now :mrgreen:


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 20, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Don't look at me. I didn't do it. :mrgreen:



I sense guilt in its purest form!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 20, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Sweet! If Chase is really me then he's got the big belly, heartburn and baby kicking him in the ribs and bouncing on his bladder. I feel so much better now :mrgreen:



But you forgot the best part...he's got Hobbes :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 21, 2005)

Maybe there's a little bit of Chase in all of us?




Maybe I should have phrased that better.....


----------



## Meysha (Sep 21, 2005)

Well I hope I'd feel it if that were true, Hertz.


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 21, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Well I hope I'd feel it if that were true, Hertz.




damn.


----------



## terri (Sep 21, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Well I hope I'd feel it if that were true, Hertz.


 You're awesome, Vicky!


----------



## terri (Sep 21, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> I sense guilt in its purest form!


 It takes more than that, trust me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 21, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Well I hope I'd feel it if that were true, Hertz.



Always thinking between your legs, tut tut.  :twisted:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 21, 2005)

What was this thread about again!?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 21, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Well I hope I'd feel it if that were true, Hertz.


It is always best to feel it first, I think.


----------



## Chase (Sep 21, 2005)

You are all twisted!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 21, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> You are all twisted!


Well you'd certainly feel it if it were twisted...


 :shock: Is that why it's called 'screwing'?
What happens if you've got opposite threads?


----------



## Meysha (Sep 21, 2005)

Ouch!!!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 21, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> You are all twisted!



Meaning that YOU are twisted?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 21, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> What happens if you've got opposite threads?


 
Stripped?  

What about cross-threading?.................


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 22, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> What about cross-threading?.................


Isn't that illegal?


----------



## LizM (Sep 22, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Isn't that illegal?


 
Only in 12 states.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 22, 2005)

You guys are amazing  Chase cannot Hertz... coz I met Hertz and he is definitelynot Chase... but... who knows.... well... after all in London he claimed that: he's got a power... all the time...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 22, 2005)

Hertz is Chase's body double...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 22, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Hertz is Chase's body double...


Is that a polite way of saying that I'm fat?
My body is double the size of Chase's indeed. Huh!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 22, 2005)

Somehow I knew you'd twist that after I posted...I've really got to be careful what I type :lmao:


----------



## Artemis (Sep 22, 2005)

I had one that Said Stop Code Taking...and never figured out what it meant...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 22, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Somehow I knew you'd twist that after I posted...I've really got to be careful what I type :lmao:


Well if you'd like to give me something else to twist - or at least tweak...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 22, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I had one that Said Stop Code Taking...and never figured out what it meant...


It's just another form of contraception. You get so involved with trying to figure out what it means that you forget all about having sex. This is why some people prefer to do it with the lights out, and others like to be blindfolded.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 22, 2005)

Im not to picky, just gimme gen, or Eliza, and ill be happy!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 22, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Well if you'd like to give me something else to twist - or at least tweak...



 I'll give you Meysha :lmao: I'm sure she'll be happy


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 22, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> I'll give you Meysha :lmao: I'm sure she'll be happy


:shock: You're a pimp now?!?!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 22, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> :shock: You're a pimp now?!?!



I can't win you're too clever for me  :hail:  :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 22, 2005)

Don't give up just yet, I'm still enjoying myself


----------



## Artemis (Sep 22, 2005)

Is Meysha still on the cards? cause ill take her if Hertz dont want her...


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 22, 2005)

eromallagadama the pimp............

Doesn't really have a ring to it!


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 22, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> eromallagadama the pimp............
> 
> Doesn't really have a ring to it!


How about Littleman?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 22, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Don't give up just yet, I'm still enjoying myself



Oh I'm pretty sure you could enjoy yourself completely on your own   :lmao:


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 22, 2005)

Meysha lives closer to me so i'll take her. :twisted:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 23, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Oh I'm pretty sure you could enjoy yourself completely on your own   :lmao:


And now you're calling me a w*nker! You mustn't judge others by your own behaviour, you know. Some of us like to have others take us in hand - or anywhere else, really. :mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha (Sep 23, 2005)

:shock: gawsh... I'm off the boards for a day and look at what happens! :shock:

Thanks arty, but if you're gonna 'have' me just coz hertz doesn't want me, then I think I'll go with Ian. :greenpbl:  hahaha.

haha and amanda, the cheque's in the mail for your pimping services. ;-)


----------



## bace (Sep 23, 2005)

You guys are like "Friends".

So incestous.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> haha and amanda, the cheque's in the mail for your pimping services. ;-)




Let's just hope it's a big one unlike Hertz's...uh never mind :mrgreen:  :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 23, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Let's just hope it's a big one unlike Hertz's...uh never mind :mrgreen:  :lmao:


My cheque-book is standard size - it's what I got issued with when I opened my account.
In my experience people only wish they could get hold of a big one when they have something unusually large and capacious to put it in. I think the expression is 'like a clown's pocket'.  :lmao:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 23, 2005)

Is it possible to see who has left reputation points on your profile and why?I have 16 from somebody but I don't know who and a nice message for the latest one (Thanks!)


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> My cheque-book is standard size - it's what I got issued with when I opened my account.
> In my experience people only wish they could get hold of a big one when they have something unusually large and capacious to put it in. I think the expression is 'like a clown's pocket'.  :lmao:



 :lmao: No Comment  :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 23, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> :lmao: No Comment  :mrgreen:


I would have hoped you would have protested. 'No comment' is worrying.
Does this mean that it is only safe for men with big ears to munch your muffin?


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 23, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I would have hoped you would have protested. 'No comment' is worrying.
> Does this mean that it is only safe for men with big ears to munch your muffin?



Well, she needs to have something to hold on to.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 24, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Well, she needs to have something to hold on to.


I think it might be to stop them slipping in!  :lmao:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 24, 2005)

Actually that time no comment really meant no comment...I'm just not the type of person to discuss certain things and this went a little out of hand for my taste...


----------



## Artemis (Sep 24, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> :shock: gawsh... I'm off the boards for a day and look at what happens! :shock:
> 
> Thanks arty, but if you're gonna 'have' me just coz hertz doesn't want me, then I think I'll go with Ian. :greenpbl:  hahaha.
> 
> haha and amanda, the cheque's in the mail for your pimping services. ;-)



Aww I didnt mean it that way, just Hertz will beat me up


----------



## Meysha (Sep 24, 2005)

Is that coz he's bigger than you?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 25, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Is that coz he's bigger than you?


I think there are only two ways to find that out - and I'm not the right sort of boy to try one of them.
Now, if you would just like to warm that tape measure up first, Meysha...


----------



## Artemis (Sep 25, 2005)

Meh, Meysha, IM a man, Hertz is just a boy!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 25, 2005)

What have I told you about reading the adverts in those magazines, Arty. Have you been wasting your money on those _developers_?


----------



## Artemis (Sep 25, 2005)

But...but the advert said...


----------

